

Boeing Dreamliner experiences severe automated landing system failure - Netadmin
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/it-business/3316405/boeing-dreamliner-automated-landing-systems-fail-on-japan-flight/

======
jgrahamc
The media BS really gets to me: "The news follows a similar incident last week
on a more conventional Boeing jet, in which a plane on a flight to Warsaw was
forced to land on its belly."

"Follows" and "similar" make it seem like there might be a link. What's the
connection? Nothing. One was a Dreamliner the other a 767. Do they share any
systems? Nope. I guess having wheels is enough.

Also the submitter has editoralized in the heading. It doesn't say 'severe' in
the original article.

~~~
bengl3rt
The hysteria that the mainstream media seems to inject into its reporting of
even the most routine aviation incidents has always annoyed me. A belly
landing, missed approach, and manual gear drop are all scenarios that crews
have practiced and are prepared for. If there's a checklist for it, it doesn't
belong in the paper.

I believe it contributes on some level to a subconscious national fear of
flying, which is part of what allows the TSA to subject travelers to
increasingly ridiculous procedures at the airport...

~~~
EdwardQ
I agree that too much hero status is given to pilots who crash land planes,
but this is about landing gear failing to deploy correctly from a spanking-
new, all-electronic cockpit and plane.

~~~
bengl3rt
There may indeed be a design issue with the new Dreamliner that was not caught
in flight testing, but one anecdote doesn't make data, and even the Dreamliner
still isn't as automated as your average modern Airbus. Moreover, the safety
of planes is not related to their new-ness, but rather how well they're
maintained. I'd rather fly on an old plane owned by an airline with good
mechanics than a new plane owned by an airline with indifferent mechanics.

It's irresponsible of them to suggest that the passengers were in any sort of
danger, and to suggest that this incident has any connection to a completely
different (and time-honored) design that rolled out of the factory 20 years
ago also landing without a gear halfway across the world.

------
bonzoesc
That's not an automated landing system failure, that's a landing gear failure.

------
omegant
This kind of problems are quite common with new aircraft models. The most
dangerous are those which are not as obvious as the landing gear( flight modes
bugs and unexpected behaviours)

------
CamperBob
Flight deck maintenance request: _Autoland rough._

Maintenance reply: _Autoland not equipped_

------
maeon3
While we all get stripped searched for water bottles, the pilot is sending
commands to the airplane with the same network as the passengers. byebye
laptop NetBook smartphone cellphone.

